# shots feedback



## unruled (Apr 21, 2012)

This isn't necessarily landscape only, but I was wondering if I could get a bit of feedback on my photos. I suppose I mostly do travel related stuff (so that includes architecture, landscapes, portraits, street..)
I'm an amateur and don't get nearly enough time to shoot throughout the years but I do enjoy it a lot. 

http://www.flickriver.com/photos/unruled/

if you hate the images, let me know that too. If you have tips on techniques or things that may help me improve, I'd also love to hear that.


----------



## JR (Apr 21, 2012)

looks real nice to me. I especially liked the one with the snow road at the bottom and the red sky at the top. pretty large panel of colour in one shot. Nice!


----------



## Kernuak (Apr 21, 2012)

You have some nice shots there, but some specific comments. If you shot in raw, try to recover some of the highlights on the first one, as I think there could be some more detail there. For the coal tit shot, I would crop on the right to the curving tree trunk and may be crop some of the bottom as well; you could also play around with some crops with the blue tit as well, although I don't think that image is as strong. Other comments would be to be careful of clipping the tops of buildings and try not to crop too tight on the sides, but some of the deliberate tight crops of the statues works well.
My favourites are probably Bridging the Water and the second Eckelrade shot; the use telephoto on Eckelrade, with the simple composition works well.


----------



## unruled (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

really appreciate the cropping/composition suggestions, I think its useful for me to sometimes hear that and give me a bit more direction in my work. I had a feeling I've been cropping too tightly, so great confirmation there 

more is always welcome ofcourse


----------



## JoelBelmont (Apr 27, 2012)

I like the night scenes, and the B&W image at the Fish market.


----------



## nitsujwalker (Apr 27, 2012)

Great shots.. I particularly like the shot of the temple (?) in black and white.


----------

